
Video Case Study for Idle Coffee Corp. – #1 Strategy Game - johannesippen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MLsMbUjh2g
======
johannesippen
Oh btw, here’s the long-form written case study as well:
[https://humandeluxe.com/work/idlecoffeecorp/](https://humandeluxe.com/work/idlecoffeecorp/)

